# Halloween Appetizers



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok guys and ghouls, I need some help coming up with different Halloween-ish appetizers for my costume party this year (both savory and sweet). Although everything I made last year was a big hit with everyone, I don't wanna make the same stuff again. I've already gone through the 'Spooky Treats and Eats' thread and plan on making a few of the things I've seen there  Any help/ideas would be much appreciated. Post pix if you have em!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

If you're looking for something different (& really delicious), you might try this one:

Figs Stuffed with Bloody Mess 


16 dried Mission figs
1/2 cup port
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup crumbled Gorgonzola cheese (2 oz.)
1/4 cup reduced-fat cream cheese, softened (2 oz.)
1/4 cup chopped black olives (chopped walnuts work well too)
1 tsp. chopped fresh rosemary
2 oz. sliced prosciutto, trimmed of fat
Red food coloring 
Coarse ground pepper, to taste

Snip the stem off each fig & make a crisscross cut 2/3 of the way down to partly open. Trim the base of each fig so it will sit upright when finished. Place the figs, port, & vinegar in a small saucepan; cook, uncovered, over low heat, shaking the pan occasionally, until the figs are plumped & softened & most of the liquid is reduced, 10 to 15 mins. Set aside until cool enough to handle. Meanwhile, combine Gorgonzola, cream cheese, olives, & rosemary in a bowl- add enough red food coloring to make your desired shade of "bloody mess" filling. Cover & refrigerate until the figs are cooled. Cut prosciutto into 1/4-inch-wide ribbons.
4. Using melon baller (any really small spoon works) place a dollop of cheese mixture in the opening of each fig. Stick a ribbon of prosciutto in the filling to garnish. Dust with a grinding of pepper. Cover and refrigerate for up to 8 hours (recommended) or you can serve right away.

Even guests who claim not to like figs have found this one pretty tasty at Halloween parties chez Roget.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, this one is pretty interesting. Thanks, Marie!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Very welcome, MissMandy. This recipe is one of those go-to ones I use for many occasions- basically a variation on the old "figs stuffed with marscapone" hors d'oeuvre. I just prefer the bite of the Gorgonzola.

The "bloody mess" filling looks great with the black Mission figs, but I've also colored it green, orange even- any Halloween color looks pretty good.

Don't know if you've ever done a Devil's Nut Bowl as an appetizer- here's one version of these fiery nuts from bigoven.com, this one's with raw peanuts, but raw mixed nuts or pumpkin seeds work well too (heat can be toned down, of course, using a chipotle sauce & omitting the apple smoked red Habanero will make it more mellow- forget turning it up, it's way hot for anyone's taste!)

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/143402/fiery-hot-habanero-peanuts-ii

Good Luck with your 2011 party planning!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Whew..I have heartburn just reading that LOL. Probably goes good with beer though  Thanks again!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, they're smokin' hot, but really tasty imo, & perfect with beer! Recipe is easily toned down a bit for the faint of heart by a change of sauce from habanero to chipotle or even something milder. Have fun with your party planning!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Last year I served my famous pumpkin seeds and everyone LOVED them! Here's the recipe if anyone wants to try em' 

After seperating the seeds from the guts, I lay the seeds on a parchment lined baking sheet and let them dry out a bit over night. I don't have exact measurements of what I use, but I'll do my best here. For the amount of seeds you get in an average pumpkin, I add about 1-1 1/2 tsp. of garlic powder, 1-2 tbsp. of pimenta de moida (which is Portuguese crushed red peppers - it's wet, not a dried spice) and just lightly sprinkle with some salt (not too much cuz the crushed peppers have salt in it too). Bake in a preheated 350 degree oven until crispy (no chewyness left to the seeds). I give the seeds a stir every 20 mins or so to break em up. They usually take about an hour or so, but the more seeds you have on the tray, the longer it takes. These seeds are a tradition in my family and they are so delish with an ice cold beer


----------



## knife67 (Apr 30, 2011)

*monkey brains*

well, this really isn't an appetizer, but it is always a hit. Monkey Brain shot.
1/2 Peach Schnapps and 1/2 Bailey's Irish Cream with a splash of greandine. The Bailey's will coagulate and look like a brain.

Enjoy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

knife67 said:


> well, this really isn't an appetizer, but it is always a hit. Monkey Brain shot.
> 1/2 Peach Schnapps and 1/2 Bailey's Irish Cream with a splash of greandine. The Bailey's will coagulate and look like a brain.
> 
> Enjoy


Nice lol. I may just have to try that


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

I _*love*_ trying new stuff in the kitchen, especially if it's of the hot variety- thanks for the intriguing pumpkin seed recipe! I looked around to find some pimenta de moida- this is it in the link, right? If it is, I'm going to order some linguica from that site as well- my Dad loved it, so have had it before a long time ago!

http://www.melloschourico.com/hot-crushed-pepper.html

knife67- hmmm, never really been big on the Bailey's around here, but if your concoction looks like a brain, I've *got* to try it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's the stuff, my dear! Keep in mind, pimenta de moida can be used for all sorts of dishes, not just pumpkin seeds! It's fantastic in any roast, but especially a pork shoulder. And you can use it to make a marinade with some olive oil, thinly sliced garlic and some wine or even beer. Marinate steaks, chicken and then grill it....it's so good on just about everything.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a good one for parties. 

Deviled Cocktail Nuts

Vegetable oil cooking spray
2 egg whites
2 cups Roasted and Salted Almonds
2 cups Roasted and Salted Cashews
2 cups Pecan halves
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1 cup white sugar
1/2 tablespoon Madras curry powder
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch of cayenne pepper

Preheat oven to 250° and place oven rack in center position. Spray a baking sheet liberally with cooking spray and set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk egg whites until frothy. Add nuts and stir until coated. In a small bowl, combine sugars, curry powder, cayenne pepper, and cinnamon. Sprinkle sugar mixture over nuts and toss until coated. 

Arrange nuts in a single layer on prepared baking sheet. Bake for 45 minutes until golden and fragrant. Allow to cool for 1 hour, then using a metal spatual, remove nuts from baking sheet and break into bite-sized pieces.


----------

